# 07 Orca vs. Cervelo R3 for a 185 lb. rider



## jasperj (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone have any input on choosing between an 07 Orca and a Cervelo R3? I'm on the heavier end of the spectrum at 5'11" 185 lbs. I'm not a racer, just an avid recreational rider who tends to do long (75-85 mi) rides in the summer.

I rode and enjoyed both--I loved the smooth ride--and I'll admit it, the looks--of the Orca, but the Cervelo felt stiffer and snappier without being punishing. The extreme lightweight of the frame gives me some pause, though, and I get scared just looking at those wafer-thin seat stays.

Any thoughts/advice? I'm also open to exploring other options, would love to hear what people would recommend.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Why not try an Onix? If you're not a racer and you're 185 the Onix is very solid but not a boat anchor, it's got great road feel, and it's a lot cheaper than either the Cervelo or the Orca. 

Of course, I tried the whole carbon thing and dropped it to return to steel, so you may not want to listen to me.


----------



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

Good question, I have wondered the same thing. I don't think you have anything to worry about with those seatstays; I believe Cervelo did their homework and they simply are not required to shoulder a lot of the load on a bike. Plus, I think they would be good about any replacement should you need it. I would focus on the ride as it pertains to your needs and get some more feedback from folks who have ridden both. Ride both again. I think you probably can't go wrong here. Here is my .02 worth and plz know that I have NOT ridden an R3, but have ridden an 07 and 06 Orca. I believe the Orca (along with a Merckx AXM) is probably about the most refined bike you can buy in terms of overall rideability and performance + asthetics. I have heard that R3's are wonderful riding bikes, but that some folks feel it does not stay in motion as well as their Soloist products. From what you described, Soloist carbon seems to be a better choice. Again, I have not rode an R3, but many have so check the posts for ride reviews. Good luck.


----------



## jasperj (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

Fredke, I thought about an Onix, but the vain (i.e.,weak) side of me just can't get over the new Orca's looks. I took the Orca for a 30-mile test ride yesterday, and that ride quality just can't be beat, although I did feel I could go for something a tad stiffer (but not Opal-stiff) on the hills.

Jag: I'm confident that Cervelo engineered the R3 right, but I'm not sure I quite understand the physics of how those stays work: reading a lot of the posts here, it seems like the bottom bracket and huge chainstays are so stiff, the seat stays are barely even necessary. On the other hand, Cervelo claims that the thin stays act like leaf springs, which would suggest that they do play a role in shock absorption and therefore must play a significant part in the construction of the bike. The reason I'm hesitant is concerns about quality control raised by the recall on the R2.5--though I suppose that's an issue for the Cervelo forum... Still need to take it for a longer ride, though.


----------



## richphoto (Jan 19, 2007)

*Me too ..R3 Orca or Merckx AXM*

I am about the same size as you and am looking at these frames as well.
I only ride about 2000 miles and will do a few century's and a double this year.
I like the Merckx but have not found enough info on those frames.
R.3 has been my first choice but now considering the Orca, a Colnago or Merckx.


----------



## jasperj (Dec 11, 2006)

*bought the Orca*

Richphoto,
I ended up getting the Orca--it was delivered Friday, and I'm really happy with it. After much test-riding of each, I found the Orca to be plenty stiff for my (non-racing, longer ride) purposes, and found the overall package to be better than the Cervelo: fit-and-finish, the sense of sturdiness, and, sure, looks. Handling-wise, I'd say the Cervelo was more aggressive, but I just didn't need it.

The one tricky thing, though, is that there's a pretty big size gap between the 54 and 57 Orca, so you need to pay some attention to fit. I'm 5'11", 33.25 inch inseam, and I got a 57, but I gather that I'm on the short end of the spectrum. The 54 has a 55cm top tube, so it's a pretty big 54.


----------



## richphoto (Jan 19, 2007)

Glad you figured it out.
Sounds more and more like we are similar riders. size( 5.11.5 and 32.5 inseam and what type of riding. Do you feel the Orca in the 57 is fitting you well? I have a 57 Lemond right now and after 1700 miles on this frame I thing its slightly big for me.
Did you get a professional fitting?

I also never thought I would veer from Dura Ace but and considering sram, only because I can get a pretty good deal on the group.

Thanks for updating what you bought.


----------



## jasperj (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd been test-riding a 54 mostly--with just a few minutes on a 57 that was from a different LBS than the one I decided to go with (mostly because they treated me well there, as opposed to the owner of the other shop which, when I went in asking about the Orca, gave a sidelong look, and said to make my ride less than 10 minutes). The handling's a bit different between the two bikes, with the 54 feeling a bit more aggressive, in my opinion. Right now, I have the stock seatpost and a 110 stem on the 57, and I'm probably going to switch to a zero-setback seatpost to get better power over the cranks, and to reduce my stretch to get to the drops. Ride both sizes if you can especially if you're a borderline size.


----------

